# Hot Ebay Listing !!



## Handyman (Nov 1, 2014)

Got home this evening and started to check out the "Antique Bicycle" listings on eBay and a bicycle accessory finally came up that I've been looking for for a long and I do mean "long" time ! *Don't anyone DARE bid against me on this eBay item.....................it's all mine !!*   Pete in Fitchburg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-Antique...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ceb6280e5


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 1, 2014)

My eyes! My eyes! They burn! They buuuuurrrrrnnn!


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 1, 2014)

*I smelled them first!!!!!*

A bidding war to end all wars your on GRANNY PANNY MAN


----------



## Handyman (Nov 1, 2014)

eddy45 said:


> A bidding war to end all wars your on GRANNY PANNY MAN




Don't even think about it eddy45.........................I'll enter a high bid that no one can touch !!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2014)

The seller sure knows his jock straps, and the price is fair compared to a 60's jock that sold in 2013.   LMFAO

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-1...RGE-underwear-jock-strap-shorts-/121159241265


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Who new?*

I have a new found respect for old jock straps 89.99 holy moly OH and the burning should go away in a few days you have what is commonly referred to as a VISUAL STD   'DAMMIT MAN IM A MEDICAL DOCTOR'


----------



## Avvatar (Nov 2, 2014)

90 dollars. Someone paid 90 dollars for this. What is happening to the world?


----------



## stoney (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else but I am tired of seeing these stankass things all over Ebay. I wish these guys would keep their smelly, sweaty, crotch stained rags off of Ebay.


----------



## Boris (Nov 2, 2014)

stoney said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I am tired of seeing these stankass things all over Ebay. I wish these guys would keep their smelly, sweaty, crotch stained rags off of Ebay.




Too much competition?


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Fine*




stoney said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I am tired of seeing these stankass things all over Ebay. I wish these guys would keep their smelly, sweaty, crotch stained rags off of Ebay.




I will end the listing just calm down ALWAYS GETTIN YOUR PANNTYS IN A BUNCH


----------



## eddy45 (Nov 2, 2014)

*I know*



Avvatar said:


> 90 dollars. Someone paid 90 dollars for this. What is happening to the world?




Its crazy I only paid like 60 for my last pair


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2014)

Someday you guys will lament the day that you could have scored those for just $90.  Seriously though, That's F(*&ed up!


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2014)

Actually you guys are missing the point.Jock straps make excellent dust masks and conversation piece when you wear it as a dust mask.


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2014)

Dave in high school.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey, wait a minute.....did Handyman even bid on these?


----------



## Boris (Nov 2, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dave in high school.View attachment 177253




You've got to admit, I've got a pretty well-hung nose, eh?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2014)

Avvatar said:


> 90 dollars. Someone paid 90 dollars for this. What is happening to the world?




who would pay $90.00 for those....eeeeeww.....


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 3, 2014)

*dohhhh!*



handyman said:


> got home this evening and started to check out the "antique bicycle" listings on ebay and a bicycle accessory finally came up that i've been looking for for a long and i do mean "long" time ! *don't anyone dare bid against me on this ebay item.....................it's all mine !!*   pete in fitchburg
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/old-antique...045?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item3ceb6280e5




lmao! !  !


----------

